# Some masks and a bust I'm donating for a raffle at work.



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

These are a few things I've been working on for a raffle were having at the zoo for conservation efforts. I'll be donating them and hopefully I'll be able to raise some funds for the conservation of wildlife. The two masks that are finished are carnival type masks, and the dragon bust will be on a freestanding pedestal. The dragon still needs lots of work, and is going to be much more detailed. The jack o'lantern mask is actually on a handle to be able to be held up to the face.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonderful detail


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Hairazor said - beautifully detailed and painted. Is the mask carved from wood?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Hairazor and Roxy. Roxy, no they're made from paper mâché. I just carved into it with a dremmel to give it the detail to look like wood. They were fun to make, and can actually be used as carnival masks.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you do a clay sculpture of the masks and busts and then lay the paper mache on afterwords, or did you do the sculpting in the paper mache itself?
All look nice though!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

They look great howlin mad jack! It looks like they were carved from wood. Very nice detailing!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

fontgeek said:


> Did you do a clay sculpture of the masks and busts and then lay the paper mache on afterwords, or did you do the sculpting in the paper mache itself?
> All look nice though!


Thanks for the compliments ya'll, I did the sculpting and detailing completely out of paper mache'.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is remarkable work sir! I love all the masks, but the dragon is really going to be something special. Wow! Thanks so much for sharing. I am just getting into paper mache work and I had never thought about using my dremmel tool. Everyone on the forum keeps me learning every day. Thanks Jack!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Your work just blows me away. I bet you will help raise a lot for them. I wish we lived closer because I would beg you for classes. Great job.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: That is remarkable work sir! I love all the masks, but the dragon is really going to be something special. Wow! Thanks so much for sharing. I am just getting into paper mache work and I had never thought about using my dremmel tool. Everyone on the forum keeps me learning every day. Thanks Jack!


Thanks for the compliments! I was able to get some more work done today, so I'll have some updates soon. I also had an epiphany for the carnival masks, so I'll be adding some more details to them as well. If you need any advice on paper mache' work, feel free to pm me at any time.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

scareme said:


> Wow! Your work just blows me away. I bet you will help raise a lot for them. I wish we lived closer because I would beg you for classes. Great job.


Thanks for the compliments ScareMe, I'm hoping they do well. Not to get off topic, but I was stationed at Fort Sill when I was in the Army.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks HMJack, I will remember that, so don't get mad if I fill up your inbox. I am seriously just getting started but I am working from Stolloween's recipe, 6 cups of flour, 1 cup of glue and 1 cup of liquid starch. Is it suppose to be all purpose flour or self rising, or does it not matter? See? You are going to be so mad you offered for me to PM you!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol...I love to help!! I use all purpose flour. Sometimes I cheat and use the pre packaged stuff, so I can get truly fine details. I use my dremmel tool to sand and gouge for specific details depending on what it is I'm trying to accomplish. On the demon mask, to get that wooden feel, I used a grinding stone on my dremmel and just presed into it in vertical lines over and over again until I got the desired result. A bit tedious but the effect was accomplished. I love working on props!! Ask any questions you have and I'll gladly answer. By the way Stolloween is the mache master!!! You can't go wrong with anyhting he says.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW they look amazing! I agree with everyone about the details - great job!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy hello those are awesome! What is your technique for the raised parts? Is it hallow or filled?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are really impressive! I admire you folks with sculpting talent.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

howlin mad jack said:


> Lol...I love to help!! I use all purpose flour. Sometimes I cheat and use the pre packaged stuff, so I can get truly fine details. I use my dremmel tool to sand and gouge for specific details depending on what it is I'm trying to accomplish. On the demon mask, to get that wooden feel, I used a grinding stone on my dremmel and just presed into it in vertical lines over and over again until I got the desired result. A bit tedious but the effect was accomplished. I love working on props!! Ask any questions you have and I'll gladly answer. By the way Stolloween is the mache master!!! You can't go wrong with anyhting he says.


:jol: Thanks HMJack! I do appreciate creative types that are willing to share and to help those less gifted. Once I get a couple of pieces 'active' I will PM you for my barrage of questions.(remember...you offered) And I agree, Stolloween is a MASTER. I just ordered one of his 'Bad Seed' pumpkins yesterday! I got the notice that it shipped today and I am so excited!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

aquariumreef said:


> Holy hello those are awesome! What is your technique for the raised parts? Is it hallow or filled?


Thanks aquariumreef, the masks are solid, the dragon is mâché over a styrofoam wig head. As for the raised areas, I just build it up in layers so the mâché doesn't sag. As for say the snout of the dragon, I'll use pipes or small pieces of wire pushed into the styrofoam to make sure everything stays in place. 


jdubbya said:


> Those are really impressive! I admire you folks with sculpting talent.


 Thanks JDubbya, I have often said, it's alot more intimidating before you start. Once you dive in, you'll be surprised at what you can do. Just find a good base, and add snakes and balls of mâché, and start adding details, and you'll be pleasantly surprised at what you come up with. Give it a shot!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Thanks HMJack! I do appreciate creative types that are willing to share and to help those less gifted. Once I get a couple of pieces 'active' I will PM you for my barrage of questions.(remember...you offered) And I agree, Stolloween is a MASTER. I just ordered one of his 'Bad Seed' pumpkins yesterday! I got the notice that it shipped today and I am so excited!


I'm here to serve...lol!! I'm going to have to get one of those pumpkins from Stolloween as well, they're awesome!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful work Jack, and for a great cause. I wish you great luck in raising the cash.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Nice. I would be nice it you could get a mold made. I think you could sell these.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Just an update on the dragon bust I'm making. Should be finished with the mache' really soon, and then I'll start painting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone is going to be very happy to win any of these items


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the detailing on all of them! Excellent work!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments y'all, it really is fun working on these guys, and I'm only half finished, I still have three more that I'm working on that I haven't photographed yet. One thing I forgot to mention about the dragon, He's going to have a coat of latex and cheese cloth where the head spikes are. I'm going to give it a membrane type appearance, and I want it to be semi translucent. What do y'all think? Should I keep it all paper mâché, or work with the latex as well?( I've done this before and had decent success with this process.)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the idea of a latex membrane between the spines. My question is would the latex rot away after a few years? I haven't worked with it long enough to know the shelf life for something like this. I just know from working in a lab, that old latex gloves begin to rot after a few years in a box.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are really great!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> I like the idea of a latex membrane between the spines. My question is would the latex rot away after a few years? I haven't worked with it long enough to know the shelf life for something like this. I just know from working in a lab, that old latex gloves begin to rot after a few years in a box.


When I made the wings for my demon several years ago, I used the cheese cloth and latex method, and gave it four or five coats of liquid latex over layers of cheese cloth, alternating several times to get a decent thickness, then painted it, and then sealed it, and I haven't had any problem with it deteriorating at all. So hopefully it'll work the same. I just hope I don't need to give it as many layers as the wings, because that would make it too thick and heavy. But we'll see how it comes out.

Thanks Cerinad, I really am enjoying the building process!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

If you remember those little skelly fairies, we used tissue paper and latex for the wings. They came out great, almost translucent. Not toilet paper tissue, but gift bag tissue.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> If you remember those little skelly fairies, we used tissue paper and latex for the wings. They came out great, almost translucent. Not toilet paper tissue, but gift bag tissue.


Cool idea, thanks for the info, I'll definitely keep that in mind while working on it. I'll probably use a little more latex than what you have on yours though, I want it to be more membrane looking. By the way, great job on the skellie fairies, I must have missed that posting.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow HMJack, that dragon is so fantastic! I can't believe how great he looks and I LOVE the idea of using latex and cheesecloth to form a membrane. I am so excited to see the paint job on the Dragon because your other two masks are so great.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome! Love your craft Jack!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

My bust is ready for paint....Wait that doesn't sound quite right, My dragon sculpture is ready to be painted!! I'll be priming the dragon with a few coats of sealer, and then start painting him within the next few days. I should have it done in the next week or so, and i'll post it on the finished projects section. One thing I forgot to mention, I won't be using the latex and cheesecloth on the bust as webbing. I don't want to risk it deteriorating over time as this is going to be raffled off, and my name is going to be attached to it (thanks Spooky1 for your advise, I couldn't risk it getting damaged over time and having people think what a crappy job I did with the bust.). All in all I'm pretty happy with the results so far, and I hope it does well on the chopping block!! Wish me luck on the Raffle!! By the way, should I raffle it, or auction it off? We have both, and I'm reluctant to put it up as a auction item, as the other items are big ticket, and my little sculpture might prove to be a tad embarrasing against some of the other items. I love what I do, but I don't think it'll stand alone as an auction item!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A question. Is the auction a live one, or would it be on the zoo's web site? If it was on the web site more people could bid on it, and thus make more money. On a selfish note I'd bid on both of the masks. I just alove all your work. I've neve been involved with a raffle so I don't know how much money they can bring in. Anyone out there have any suggestions on the raffle part? I would go with the one that brings in the most money for your fantastic pieces and great cause.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I agree with Scareme, depends on if the auction circumstances. And I would bid too, just fyi. Your work is fabulous....and you have to get people who go for the Halloween/Fantasy kind of thing. Online, you'd get a better chance of big bids from fanatics, such as myself.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Unfortunately it's a live auction, and the items tend to be fishing trips, and vacation packages, and various other "smaller items", but there are some items that run in my range. But my concern is the genre, is the dragon going to generate enough interest as a single item, or do I need to bundle it with other masks, or busts to bring up the value. I have a few other items that I'm working on that I could add, and get the value to increase, but then I'll be missing out on the raffle portion. I just don't want my work to be under valued. I can set a limit as to how much I want it to go for, but if it doesn't match it won't sell. I also don't want to be too arrogant and over estimate my work either. Just want to be compensated for what I put into it. (not me, but the cause).


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm thinking I'll have to hold another raffle with the individual's who I'm sure would appreciate such a piece, my fellow haunters!! Lol!! I'll tell y'all what I'll come up with something completely unusual, and put it up as a raffle item for y'all!! I just don't know how, and if it's allowed on the forum. If it is, all proceeds go to wildlife conservation funds. I hope I'm not breaking any rules here. Please advise if I am!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

From the chairty auctions I've been involved with you could make more if you list them induvidualy. Like you said, there are a lot of big package items the avarage Joe can't afford to bid on. But if you break them up, more Joes can afford to buy one smaller piece. And then you have more happy Joes going home with something. And more people feel they've helped the cause, instead of just the big shots and corperations. Again, just my thoughts.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

PS Am I losing my mind, or were there two masks on this thread once upon a time? Well, yes, I am losing my mind, but I still think I saw two masks.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

scareme said:


> PS Am I losing my mind, or were there two masks on this thread once upon a time? Well, yes, I am losing my mind, but I still think I saw two masks.


:jol: The original two were a pumpkin and a devil, and the dragon...I am not sure what happened. I think it is the way HowlingMadJack has them posted. They need to be on Photobucket so he doesn't use all his pictures up. He may not know..but no Scareme, you are not losing your mind!
...wait...unless I am too.......:googly:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Whoops, I accidently removed the photo's. Your right I should have a photo bucket account, but I can't figure out how to use it. Not really all that computer savy, so I'm relegated to using the small amount of photo space alloted to me by the site. So no your not going crazy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

howlin mad jack said:


> I'm thinking I'll have to hold another raffle with the individual's who I'm sure would appreciate such a piece, my fellow haunters!! Lol!! I'll tell y'all what I'll come up with something completely unusual, and put it up as a raffle item for y'all!! I just don't know how, and if it's allowed on the forum. If it is, all proceeds go to wildlife conservation funds. I hope I'm not breaking any rules here. Please advise if I am!!


I've commented on this issue in your Question thread. Advertising a raffle here will likely violate the "no solicitations" rule. ZombieF can give you a definitive answer.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Roxy, definitely don't want to cause any problems for myself. I'll just drop the idea, and keep the forum as my creative outlet! Sorry y'all certainly don't want to do anything to get myself banned!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You wouldn't have been banned. The thread would have been removed and you would have received a gentle reminder about the rules


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Those look great man! Do you work at the Miami zoo?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks BIGANT, yeah, I work at ZooMiami as a keeper.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

howlin mad jack said:


> Thanks BIGANT, yeah, I work at ZooMiami as a keeper.


ah thats really cool! once its not a million degrees out we will probably take the kids there again!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I sent you a pm about the zoo. I spent the last few days working on the dragon bust, and painted it, and I'll have it finished in the next few days. I just have to paint some fine details, and seal it, then I'll post finished pix of it.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok...here are some updated pix of the dragon I've been working on, he's all painted up and all he needs is pupils, and some minor cosmetic work, and he'll be done.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh Mike, he is just Gorgeous! Really...I can't find one thing negative to say....he is so extraordinary and I love the paint job. Such detail and definition, it is exquisite. Take a bow sir...(oh and give the dragon to me...) Ha, Ha! Hope you raise lots of money for the garanimals!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really a great job on the dragon's head! I mean fantastic work. Once you get the eyes in and do the finish work I think we would all like to see the finished project.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done paint job, Jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Newest mask for the raffle, still have a couple to finish, but almost complete. It's been a while since I've posted anything on this, but I've been really busy working on other props and projects.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool mask Mike!!! Wow, clowns already creep me out and now I have a new one to add to my nightmare list. I don't know whether to say, job well done...or thanks for making me sleep with the lights on, hee, hee!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely detailed, Jack!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments y'all, I'm hoping to finish the next two by next week, and hopefully I'll be finished with raffle masks. The last two will be a witch, and possibly a ghost, but a very, very grim ghost!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, nice job with the clown mask! I too hate clowns. Can't wait to see your last two!


----------

